# Nominees for March's "best" journal?



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*Nominees for March's "best" journal?*

Post up your nominees! Nominate yourself, nominate a friend.

There's a $100 gift voucher to *IronMagLabs *up for grabs, ladies and gentlemen!


Daily journal updates
Training/Diet Details
Progress Pictures
Training Videos
All of the above will help you win! 

Start your journal in this subforum today. Now!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*ShreddedOatz **for* *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/158084-back-pump-super-dmz-update-pics.html
*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*MaxSeg for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/154025-maxsegs-rehab-journal.html
*







fufu said:


> Rip a callous? Nose bleed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

Who else?  

Looking through journals now...

Help me out with your nomination/recommendation!

Azza in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*KOS for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/152239-alpha-male-7.html*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*gymdiva for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/156119-insert-witty-journal-title-here.html
*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*Eiserner Hahn for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/152510-my-journal.html*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

Are You Not Entertained? - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*juggernaut for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/107249-juggernaut-journal-92.html#post2746778*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*x~factor for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/126291-x-factor-journal-4-1-2011-a-25.html*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

*omerta2010 for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/109634-evolution-68.html*




omerta2010 said:


> I swear I almost died laughing on the barbell hip thrusts.
> 
> After all the shit I gave Juggernaut about them, on my last set what song came on:
> LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube
> ...


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm liking Brundels DC journal.  Mainly because the style is new to me.


----------



## fit4life (Mar 29, 2012)

My vote would be for Gymgirl130 transformation journal. Nice progress on recomp pics and detailed diet and training log.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> I'm liking Brundels DC journal.  Mainly because the style is new to me.



Will check it out. 



titan said:


> My vote would be for Gymgirl130 transformation journal. Nice progress on recomp pics and detailed diet and training log.



Sounds great!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> I'm liking *Brundels DC journal*.  Mainly because the style is new to me.



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/158289-brundels-spring-dc-program-cycle-1-a.html
*


brundel said:


> Training today was fueled by Mushroomhead
> Mushroomhead-Kill Tomorrow - YouTube
> 
> Someone tell me how to embed these videos


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

titan said:


> My vote would be for Gymgirl130 transformation journal. Nice progress on recomp pics and detailed diet and training log.



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153883-gymgirl130-transformation.html*




Gymgirl130 said:


> *3/18/2012*
> 
> Last Week!! I am so excited and ready to be done this has been such a long journey. I have been dieting for 20 weeks with no cheats no alcohol and boy has it been rough. I think for next time I will hire a coach, but I am so proud of myself I am finally stepping on stage!
> *
> ...





Gymgirl130 said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Last of the month, ladies and gentlemen! Any additional nominations for best journal?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 2, 2012)

its april who won


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously, no results yet.  Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 2, 2012)

ah damn 8 ball lol


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

Judges are still _tabulatin skoarz!_


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

maybe this will help.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^HA! Funny^^^


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

we can have a bell curve lol


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2012)

My bell is curved.


----------



## Pony (Apr 5, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> My bell is curved.




Hi-O!  Zing!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

*And the winner is...*

One Handed Drum Roll - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

_*gymdiva!*_

*gymdiva *will receive a $100 gift voucher to *IronMagLabs!* 



Curt James said:


> *gymdiva for http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/156119-insert-witty-journal-title-here.html
> *



Congratulations to gymdiva.

And THANK YOU to _all _the nominees for continuing to contribute to Online Journals.


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 5, 2012)

OMG WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I am truly speechless....boy does this give me new motivation for training!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 5, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> OMG WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am truly speechless....boy does this give me new motivation for training!



Congrats!!


----------

